# My 2 setups



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I guess I should list what I have in my two systems (certainly not the best but it works)

In my basement home theater:

Onkyo TX SR805 HTR with THX-Ultra Certification,
Samson Servo 4120 4 channel amp. bridged into two ch mode @ 240watts per ch.
2-Mission 765 Mains, 2-Mission 761's Rears, 2-Mission 762's sides, AR center PSC25
SVS PB13 Ultra subwoofer, A/D/S MS3 10" powered sub
2 Audio control C131 1/3 octave EQ's
Toshiba HD A2 HD-DVD player, Panasonic DMP-BD60 BluRay DVD player
Pioneer Laser disc player
Panasonic pro grade VHS deck
iPod Classic 80gb
Sanyo PLV Z4 projector on 96" 16x9 screen
Nintendo Wii
Harmony 880 programmable remote.

System Calibrated with REW, Using a Galaxy CM140 SPL meter.

Vewsonic N3235w 32" Widescreen LCD HDTV for kids to watch in Theater room when We are not watching movies together.


Living room 2 channel system:

Yamaha RX-V995 5.1 Dolby digital/DTS receiver
Mission 764i tower speakers, Yamaha YST FSW100 sub
Yamaha Tape deck KX-393, Yamaha CDC 805 5 disc CD changer
Samsung BDP 1400 BluRay
LG DV7832NXC DVD player
Sony RDRGX330 DVD Recorder
Sony KP-53HS30 1080i RPTV
Motorola HD PVR
Sony direct drive turntable PS-T20
:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Updated my list


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice ...:T

Wait a minute??? ...You're missing something :scratchhead:... onder:....pictures!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tony, what's the model number of your Motorola HD PVR?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Tony, what's the model number of your Motorola HD PVR?


Hmmm, I'm mot sure at the moment you can see it in this photo if that helps, I bought it last year.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Nice ...:T
> 
> Wait a minute??? ...You're missing something :scratchhead:... onder:....pictures!!! :bigsmile:


Lots of Photos of my setup in this thread or you can go to my website and see even more.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm so excited :bigsmile: I just bought a used Sanyo Z4 off of member Rodny that will be here next Friday according to the tracking number. My Z2 has done me well but it is time to upgrade to something with a bit more oomph. Cant wait :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speaking of Upgrading to something with a bit more Oomph I just upgraded my projector to a Panasonic PT AE4000u. And from what people have said this is huge upgrade from what I currently have. 
I also upgraded the LCD display over Christmas to a Panasonic 40" from the Viewsonic I had before as that is now in the bedroom.
I also upgraded my two channel amp from a Samson servo 300 to a Samson servo 600.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Moved my Mission 765s upstairs to my two channel system and added some EV Sentry 500 studio monitors to my theater setup as my mains.
I also replaced my Harmony 880 with a Harmony 1000 remote.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

What did you do with your 764i? Is the 765 much better than the 764i?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have my 764is in storage, Yes the 765s are better sounding although the 764is do sound good as well. The 764is sold for around $1200 new and the 765s sold for $1800 back in the early 90s. The 765s have two 8" drivers and larger cabinate. I have a full listing of the specifications on the entire 76x line here


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I did see your page of the 76x Lineup. Funny enough that is the reason why I’m here on the forum.
Right now I have a pair of 733 (My first mission speakers), they are not being used right now. A pair of 73 or 73s in the Baby room. Finally a pair of 764i’s I bought used in the TV room.

I love the 764i and the 733 but if I’m going to build a system around one set of speakers I would pick the 764i. So I started on a quest to find speakers that match my 764i’s. 
I think I’m going to sell my 733’s as I don’t use them and build around the 76x series. I was hoping mission made a bookshelf speaker that uses the same drivers as the 764i. The best I could see is the 770 freedom. (search Calgary kijiji Mission 770)
I see you have a mission system going and I would like to talk to you about your system and funny enough we are in the same city.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL that is funny, Welcome to the Shack!

Have a look at eBay, There are 760 and 761s that show up form time to time and are great for surround channels. The 762s are what I have but are fairly large .
I may be willing to part with my 764is if you want them? They are in perfect condition other than one of the spikes is broken but can be replaced. And the one grill is cracked and the plug it goes into is stuck in the speaker but can be fixed with some glue. It still looks perfect and stays in place all the time.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, a pair of 761i’s are on right now, they have 2 - 5 ½” driver and look like great surround channel speakers. Plus they might work well to replace the 73’s in the baby room as they are not that wide. But I might hold out for some 762(i)’s as long as they are 8 ohms.

When I had my theatre running in my old house, I ran my 764i as the front channels and one 733 as the center. I hated the 73c that I had and ended up junking it. I had the space to run 3 towers up front as I had a projector. I loved it. I think I might contact you about your 764i to run as a center channel.

I few days ago a guy in Red Deer had a pair of 767’s for sale and I wish I emailed him because the ad is now gone after only a few hours. It would be great to run the 767 up front with one or two 764i(s) as a center. :yikes:

At one point it looked like you had 761’s and 762’s. Can you tell me what model you had (i) and the differences? I think I want to stick with the (i) models but I don’t know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only difference between the "i" and the non i speakers is the "i" are slightly more efficient. Dont be to picky about that difference.
Ive owned all of the speakers listed in that thread other than the 763 and 767s (would love to find a set of those) but they still sell for well over $1000 particularly if they have the crossover unit.

The Mission speakers of today are not built as well as they were in the early 90s They decided to cater to the mass market for the last few years and other then there high end Im not sure they stand up to the ones made in the 90s and before


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The only difference between the "i" and the non i speakers is the "i" are slightly more efficient. Dont be to picky about that difference.
> Ive owned all of the speakers listed in that thread other than the 763 and 767s (would love to find a set of those) but they still sell for well over $1000 particularly if they have the crossover unit.
> 
> The Mission speakers of today are not built as well as they were in the early 90s They decided to cater to the mass market for the last few years and other then there high end Im not sure they stand up to the ones made in the 90s and before


Yes, I think for now I will be looking for the 761 or 761i. They are both great designs, the first is sealed (I’m a fan of sealed speakers) and the other has a thin profile which makes it a good size for my baby room until I move it to my future theatre room as rear speakers. I will then look for 762’s to use as side speakers. 

It looks like the last good mission speakers were this series along with the 75x freedom series. I emailed Jam Industries to see if they could get me specs on the old mission line. All I got was PDF’s of 760i, 763, 764i, 75c freedom, 5f (freedom 5), 751f, 752f, and 753f. I will share those with you as soon as I can PM.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Blacklightning said:


> It looks like the last good mission speakers were this series along with the 75x freedom series. I emailed Jam Industries to see if they could get me specs on the old mission line. All I got was PDF’s of 760i, 763, 764i, 75c freedom, 5f (freedom 5), 751f, 752f, and 753f. I will share those with you as soon as I can PM.


Thank you, Thats good info for sure. You can feel free to post the PDF yourself as well making a new thread on the subject.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I’m off to check out a pair of 761i’s. I see a pair of 762’s for sale close to me but they need to be refoamed. Can we still find the parts to repair these old speakers? Or should I wait for a better pair?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are refoam kits available, Electronic Analyst on 51ave and 91st does refoaming and services Mission speakers so you could give them a call.


----------

